# Not your average weight loss thread - Begins Monday, January 28th '13. *Questionnaire Page 4



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 21, 2012)

Just wanted to give those of you who might have an interest a little heads up...the title states it...this won't be your usual "this was my New Years' resolution (siiiiiigh)" thread.

I will be posting a questionnaire, offering support, recipes and little tricks. We'll get ideas from each other, share successes and pick each other up if we stumble.

(Disclaimer: do not start this or any diet/exercise program without consulting your physician. Also, I'm not a doctor, nurse or other health professional, nor am I a dietician/nutritionist.)

What I am is a lady who gained 90 lbs. in 6 months at the age of 16 and continued to gain all my life. At age 40 I lost 220 lbs......with hard work. No trick diets, no surgery, no pills. I kept it off for 5 years, then gained back 60.

In July I started back on my program and have lost 26. I made mention of my story to supaspot on this forum, she encouraged me to start this thread.... And here we are.

For now, just consider it. The 2nd week of January we can get started. My goal for this thread isn't weight loss. It is about developing a healthy attitude toward our bodies, the ways we care for them, and becoming stronger. If we lose weight too, that's great. If we feel healthier, more alert and energetic... THEN we can say we're successful.

Again, think about it between now and January 7th. If you'd like more information, feel free to drop me a pm or post here....Julie


----------



## Mona (Dec 21, 2012)

Hopefully you`ll get lots of support here in this thread. The last time we had one, I believe it was in 2010, it went on for quite a long time before most people started dropping away.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey, I'm ready to jump back on a weight loss thread! LOL. Lost 40lbs on weight watchers, gained back 8 this past year, so back to counting points so I go back in the right direction.

Hi Mona!

Time to do some power walking.


----------



## Mona (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi thereshorthorsemom. It's been so long I don;t even remember your name. I too was on the old thread and lost about 50 pounds, but since have gained close to 30 of that back, so yes, time for powerwalking. I've been doing a little inside on the treadmill as it's too cold here now to walk outside. I can tell what poor pysical shape I am in as I ache all over (back, knees, hips) when I do walk. I had already decided to give it a better shot after the new year, so maybe it's a blessing you started this. I just don't know how serious I am though...I just can't sseem to get the incentive back again like I had the last go-round. But maybe with the support here, it may help, or maybe not.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 21, 2012)

This thread was put up at the perfect moment! I have just started to watch my portion sizes, and am currently looking for a food scale. I am severly overweight and have ALOT to lose, but I lack motivation, self control, and daily support.

I think it would be awesome if we had a weightloss subforum on here. I think alot of members would benefit from it.


----------



## Mona (Dec 21, 2012)

I must be even more disgusted with myself than I thought. I said I gained 30 back...guess it just feels that way, because I looked back at my weight loss chart and the lowest I was to my last weigh in was 20.5 pounds, and the way I've been eating all week, I suspect I will be safe to say 25 pounds (or ore) by the time I start back up with you after the New Year!!!


----------



## minisch (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm gonna need all the support I can get


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 22, 2012)

Just a quick check-in and a note....

We all need to wrap our minds around the idea that this IS NOT ABOUT WEIGHT LOSS...I feel that sets us up for failure. It's more like we're taking our bodies and "going green."

You'll see from the questionnaire I'll be posting that it's a very thorough assessment. It covers beliefs and attitudes about eating and exercise, current lifestyles, support systems, and personal motivators.

As I said above...I TRULY want each participant to be successful. I plan to offer each one of you access to me 24/7 if needed. Again, I'm neither health professional nor nutritionist..I'm a sensible, analytical woman who can look at what appear to be unrelated things and make connections. I communicate well, and I ask TREMENDOUS amounts of questions. (If that offends you, let me know.)

I've lived most of my life hating my body, even being hospitalized with an eating disorder in my early twenties....so I can empathize.

Lastly for this post..success is different for every person. We will take that into consideration and set goals appropriately.

I might never be able to effectively express the gratitude I feel to the members of this forum for the support and encouragement that you've given me. This is one of my ways of giving back...Julie


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 22, 2012)

OK I'll try to join in on this!!


----------



## Mona (Dec 22, 2012)

I do appreciate al;l you are doing, but I can say for certain, it probably will not work for me. I KNOW it entails a lifestyle change. I knew that before, and it is ovvious once you change your current eating habits just how easy it is to lose weight. I know and understand that, however, if my mindset is not in sync, I let that devil on my shoulder too easily allow me to NOT folow what I know is best. In other words, I nweed to once again find my willpower.


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 22, 2012)

so true Mona... I dieted myself to the weight I am.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep. Its a mindset and new way of thinking. Hey mona...get your vitamin d levels checked. Changed my life! I had no idea I was low. I hurt all over which limited my walking and exercise.. low vitamin d.. worth checking. No joke..changed my life.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 22, 2012)

Count me in! I already have been thinking along the same lines. In the past couple of weeks I have gotten back into walking. I used to love it and then life got too hectic to make the time for it. My treadmill has collected dust for a few years. I almost put it up for sale when we started our remodel a few months ago but instead we have turned what used to be the master bedroom into a workout room and the treadmill is now being put to use. I feel better and sleep better when I do my evening walk. We have had nice weather here lately and I have been doing my evening walk after dark along our dead end county road when for the most part the traffic to and from our few neighbors has stopped or is at a minimum. I love my walk looking into the starry night listening to all the coyotes, donkeys, hoot owls, and smelling smoke from people's fireplaces and burnpiles. I don't need to lose much weight but I want to rid myself of the muffin top, tone up, and get muscular again.

We have been without a kitchen since rennovations began first of October so cooking healthy is my goal when our lives get put back together. FINALLY the company doing our restoration has committed their cabinet makers to begin installing on the Monday after Christmas and I am so looking forward to being queen of my kitchen and have every intention of cooking healthy and getting much needed exercise for my body (and mind.)

And as a plus: my Uncle Sam employer has to let us get three hours of admin leave for exercise per week starting next week. Teehee. I turned my first request in yesterday to go to the gym Monday and it got denied due to workload. I kept turning in the requests until I submitted an hour that my boss finally gave up on and approved. We were short handed enough and have so many problem people as far as doing the necessary work I decided to reward myself with the freeby. I love it. Me taking a freeby. I love it. I do really love it. I love it so much I am making sure I have plenty of sports bras, tee shirts, sweat pants, socks, etc packed so that I get my weekly quota.





Count me in. I LIKE it!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 22, 2012)

Me again..if anybody wants me to calculate any points for them or look anything up..I have weight watchers points plus calculator..book and scale here. I can help there. First thing to do is start a food journal. People who write down everything they eat and how much they eat..naturally eat less food. And make better choices.


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 22, 2012)

Count me in, I'm also very unhappy with my weight. I have a front porch, back porch and a rubber tire that needs deflating. Hubby and I are talking about getting a treadmill, would be great for these cold, windy winter months. The older I get, the more weight I seem to gain.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 22, 2012)

I stopped smoking almost four years ago and over that time Ive put on 25 lbs , it didnt help that I went through the menopause at the same time and gave up riding too , I am not eating more , infact Im eating less than I ever have but Im not getting the exercise that I used to do , II dont seem to have the energy anymore I also lack motivation , I struggle to get in my clothes but still have cant resist that chocolate biscuit , I know I have to do something about it but I cant seem to get started , I may not post too often on this thread but be assured Ill be reading every word !


----------



## chandab (Dec 22, 2012)

supaspot said:


> gave up riding too , I am not eating more , but Im not getting the exercise that I used to do. I lack motivation , I struggle to get in my clothes but still have cant resist that chocolate biscuit , I know I have to do something about it but I cant seem to get started , I may not post too often on this thread but be assured Ill be reading every word !


This part of what you wrote sounds so much like me. The biggest for me is lack of motivation.

Not that it wouldn't be nice to look good for my husband; but now that I live 40 miles out in the country, most days the only beings that see me are the horses, cows, cats and dogs, as long as I feed them, they don't care. Guess I need to start caring.

A little less of this



and a little more of this



would probably help.


----------



## minisch (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe this is what I needed. I am already a member of planet fitness, but I need the motivation ! Got divorced a few years ago, then had a hysterectomy and ate my stress away. Now I'm in constant pain, have plantar fascitis so bad at the end of the day I can barely walk, let alone exercise. But if I can do weights and bike and start feeling better about myself I can get myself out of this deep hole I'm in .


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 22, 2012)

Count me in too! I've been doing Weight Watchers for over a year now. I am down 30 lbs and am trying for 30 lbs this year and then I would be pretty close to my goal. I sometimes get discouraged at how slowly it's coming off but I keep plugging away. This sounds fun!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 23, 2012)

Weight watchers is awesome. I learned it really isnt about hormones, genetics or lack of exercise. It is about what you eat and how much you eat. I didn't believe it and then I lost 40 lbs in one year eating much more food than I did before changing my eating habits. Its the little snacking that adds up. I felt so good I went back to my old habit and have gained 8 lbs back. time to start tracking and counting. Cool thing about ww is that you can eat what ever you want, but you have to count it in for the day. Bad thing is that a slice of pizza will rack up half your points for the day. LOL. Exercise makes it come off faster.. but ww without exercise will still lose weight. I have a friend that lost over 100 lbs so far and now he can exercise some. Prior to that, it hurt too much and at his weight it would have been dangerous for him to exercise in the beginning. I had plantar facitis (cant spell that), back issues and horrible pain in my joints and back. Found out somewhere along the way I didn't have fibro mylagia, but instead had low vitamin D. I want to throw that out there to those of you that think you have old age pain and aches. Worth checking... anyway... I am going to find my motivation here to get back on track. First thing to do I mentioned earlier.. Keep track of what you eat! Even when you taste what you are cooking... for me, I used to eat my meal while cooking and had no idea how much I had consumed. Fruits and most veggies are free points for snack. Yep, you can eat a banana on ww. Anyway... lets do it, this thread ran so long last year that they pinned it. You can eat 3 egg whites, put on it a light mozzarella cheese stick, one ounce of ham and micro wave it... That is 3 points there.. Add one healthy "round" bread flat, for 3 points. That is 6 points. Add a banana pear or apple to your morning for zero points and have a cup of tea or coffee with stevia for zero... Spray margarine is zero. For lunch you can have 3 oz of turkey or ham or low fat meat for 3 points, spread a laughing cow cheese wedge on your toast instead of mayo for 1 point. More fruit for zero, dill pickles are zero, lettuce is zero... add a little salad dressing to your veggie salad for about a point a tablespoon if you are using light variaty. For supper you can do chicken without skin for about a point an ounce... potato with spray marg, about 3 points for a medium one (I weigh potatoes) add some green beans. All this is about 19 points give or take depending on how you cook and serve. I get 26-28 points a day. You can save points for snacks that you simply "have" to have. I find I must count in snacks or I go nuts. anyway... just a teaser...stay tuned


----------



## LindaL (Dec 23, 2012)

I was the OP of the original weight loss thread (I know, this thread is not supposed to be about weight loss...but people will have the mindset that it is)...and I saw how well it did help having to account for yourself by posting on here about your progress...It motivated people to get up and move, eat healthier and feel better! While I had many bumps in the road and only lost 17 lbs total...it did help. Today...I am UP 45 lbs...Yes, you saw that right...Lack of exercise, becoming a couch potato and just not taking care of myself physically...I knew I had gained (obviously), but did not know how much until I was staying at my sister's last month and got on her scale (mine needs a new battery and I had no desire to get one)...and I just cried!

I am at the point where I am thinking of having surgery...I understand the risks, the fact that it is not a "cure all" and all of that, BUT...I feel like once I lose the initial weight, I will be motivated to continue eating more healthy and exercise. At the weight I am, I have NO motivation to do anything...which shouldn't make sense, but yet it does.

I have health issues (mostly physical) that I never had before and I blame it on "age", but really it is caused by OBESITY...and that is just not acceptable to me.


----------



## Mona (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks SHM, that is a great example of what the points are/mean/give you to eat, and reading that, encourages people that it IS possible to eat and still enjoy....limiting portion sizes is a big thing that needs to be done.


----------



## Mona (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh Linda, I feel so bad for you. (((HUGS))) I really do think that maybe for you the surgery would be something to help you achieve your goals and get you into the proper mindset. Yes, of course you can revert back, as can we all, but with the surgery, to begin with anyway, as then you will be forced to get used to a different way of eating, and hopefully that will be the kickstart you need.

And THANK YOU LInda for starting that thread back in early 2010, because if not for it, I likely would not have lost my 50# I did! (even though I gained nearly 1/2 back!)


----------



## supaspot (Dec 23, 2012)

reading all of these posts Im beginning to see that losing weight isnt the main issue ,keeping it off seems to be much harder , this really does have to be about changing life style and ,mind set .. I think that is what scares me from starting , Im sure I can do it short term but can I manage the long haul?


----------



## Ashley (Dec 23, 2012)

We does work. I lost 55 pounds in 7 months, but I did gain most back.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 24, 2012)

Supaspot....you have it right....Most anyone can lose weight if they are on a "strict" diet (and by diet I mean "foods you eat"), careful about how much you eat, exercise, etc. But MOST people do not stay on it for LIFE...for weight maintenance and that is why people think "diets FAIL"...It's not the diet that failed, it was the "after-the-diet" that failed.

It really is a lifestyle change...for your body and mind and most people don't go into it thinking that way...and obviously I am one of those people. I can't wrap my mind around eating mostly healthy foods the rest of my life...and it's not that I don't like healthy foods...I do...It's just that "convenience" foods and "comfort" foods are much more appetizing most of the time.

I do know I do not want to life the rest of my life like my mother did the last part of hers...health-wise. That is my biggest motivator and I have to remember that when I finally decide it make a TRUE lifestyle change...I won't even bother trying if my mind isn't in it for LIFE.

I wish I could live with my brother and sister-in-law for a month and see how they do it....They are vegetarians (well, my brother does eat meat once in a while after being a vegetarian for years, but not at home). They do eat snacks, but they also always have fruits and chopped up veggies to munch on in their house, so it is convenient to grab that instead of something unhealthy. My SIL is a very organized person anyway, tho...and everything is set up in containers ready to go in her fridge...I am not like that...LOL

Anyway...Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Dec 27, 2012)

I am not sure how this thread works, but i would like to participate in this thread, i have about 10 pounds to loose before spring, and it is tough, I excercise, but i think portion of food control is my biggest issue. has anyone tried the protien diet?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello everyone!!



It is very enlightening to see everyones thoughts and comments on this thread. We each have our expectations, desires and hopes for what we might accomplish on this thread. As it's title indicates, this isn't about weight-loss per se...it is about having a support system to wrap our minds around the changes each of us feels we need to make, in order to feel better about ourselves, in some cases our weight, in others our lifestyles, and for some (like me!) all of the above!!

I have a questionnaire of about 50 questions that I've put together using things I learned about MYSELF during my originial weight loss of 220 lbs. During the first 5 years after that original loss...I kept it ALL off. During the last 3 I put 70 back on, and during the last 5 months, have whittled off 26 of those.

I plan on posting the questionnaire on the 7th of January, as I can see by some of the comments that this is a very sensitive topic for many of us. I wanted to give everyone who thought they might like to participate an opportunity to sit down with themselves and really consider what it is that they want to accomplish. To define for themselves what it would take to be considered "successful". For me, the weight loss isn't so much the end goal (though I expect it will be a by-product). For me, it will be making progress toward specific physical goals. For instance, to be able to walk 60 minutes up and down the hill, without having to take 5-7 days to recover. This is just one example of one of mine, I have more!! LOL

This questionnaire is very detailed (about 50 questions), and addresses beliefs about food, self-image, goals, eating patterns, life-style habits, phyical and emotional barriers and a host of other things. Some of you will decide to keep your answers to yourselves, others will share with me, and others will share with us all (which I will be doing.)

I will repeat...I want each of us to be successful by our OWN definition of what that is, and for us to celebrate each others' success. I don't care if it's as simple as "I have decided not to eat _____ anymore, because it makes be feel _____". If that is your goal, you reach it, and assimilate it as a normal part of your life, then we will do this....












I very much hope that by starting this thread and supporting each of you, that I can pay forward a little of the support that I've received over the years--here's to us!! Julie

P.S..will the monitors of this forum please touch bases with me?? I need to make sure I don't do anything to get warning points, offend anyone, break rules..well...you get my drift!! Thanks much!


----------



## jessj (Dec 27, 2012)

I really need to join this thread! I had a baby about five and a half months ago and was on bed rest for the last three months of pregnancy. I could stand to loose about 10lbs, but for me it is more about toning up. The only place that I really need to loose is my tummy...I can't keep blaming it on the baby forever!


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 28, 2012)

quoting Dragon Wish Farm "define for themselves what it would take to be considered "successful" "making progress toward specific physical goals" now that's a wonderful way to look at it! because by accomplishing the goals which I have set for the new year I _will_ lose weight....and I can throw away the word diet. I've never made a new year resolution per-say but back around Halloween I did! and like you the by product of my end goal would be weight loss, so diet and weight loss won't be my main focus. OK! I'll look forward to your questionnaire.

.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Debby! I learned to dislike the word diet from my favorite lasagna eating (cartoon) cat, Garfield. He said....."diet is just the word 'die' with a 't' on the end!"

It's just a funny....'til ya think about it!! I'm glad everyone is willing to join in with such open minds. We want to ENJOY ourselves while we're on this journey of discovering (or in some cases rediscovering) ourselves.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm posting this now instead of on January 7th, for a couple of reasons. First, I may have a scheduling conflict that day, and secondly, I believe it's got so much to think about, folks may need a bit more time to assess it all. I'm putting it into a numbered list. I realize it isn't in the most logical order, however, it gets us all thinking.


What would you like to accomplish by participating in this thread?

Do want to change your eating lifestyle? If yes, why?

If it is to be weight loss, what is your weight history (were always heavy, gained after having children, accident/physical limitation, got older, yo-yo'd)?

What was your core family's attitude toward eating? (Clean your plate or else, try some of everything, expression of love)

What is your current eating schedule? (Be detailed)

Do you overeat? If so, what triggers it?

What are your current eating habits? (Be detailed)

Do you hide your true eating habits? (For instance, hide empty snack packages under other trash so noone knows you've eaten it)

What are your current barriers to a healthy lifestyle?

Do you have an easily accessible support system?

Do you have people who will try to sabotage your success? (For instance, that one friend who will keep urging "just try one bite, it won't hurt")

Do you have medical or physical conditions that will need to be managed with a professional? If so, what are they? (For example, if your diabetic, we can find GREAT recipes for you!!)

What is a typical day like for you? (Describe it in detail from waking up to going to bed)

What is a typical week like for you? (Describe it in detail as above)

What diets or lifestyle changes have you tried in the past?

If you've dieted before, how was it successful? How or why was it a failure?

Are you physically active? Why or why not?

Do you have medical or scheduling barriers to being physically active?

If you do consider yourself physically active, what does that mean to you? (Please describe in detail)

How much water do you normally drink in a day? (If not AT LEAST 8-8 oz. glasses daily, why not?)

How frequently do you weigh yourself?

If you choose not to weigh yourself, why not?

How do you normally deal with stress? (Eat, drink alcohol, smoke, exercise, call someone, journal)

What are your 5 favorite foods? Why?

What are your 5 favorite fruits?

What are your 5 favorite vegetables?

What are your 5 favorite grains or dried beans? (Barley, rice, black beans)

What are your 5 favorite snacks? Why?

How frequently do you eat out?

If you do eat out, where do you go? (Fast food, casual sit-down, fine dining) Why?

How frequently do you prepare your own meals?

What types of meals do you normally prepare?

If you don't prepare your own meals at least twice daily, why not?

What was the MOST CHALLENGING situation you ever faced, and how did you handle it?

What three accomplishment s are you most proud of? Why? (Be detailed)

How do you handle constructive criticism?

How do you feel if someone comments on your eating habits?

How do you feel if someone comments on your weight?

What was your biggest failure? What did you learn from it?

Who was your best boss ever? Why?

What motivates you? (In general-not necessarily related to weight loss)

How do you deal with disappointments?

How do you deal with failure?

How do you celebrate success?

How do you measure progress?

How do you implement feed/training programs for your horses?

What is your spiritual support system?

If you don't have one, where do you go for spiritual peace?

What are your hobbies? Why did you choose them?

Are you honest with yourself?

Can you look at yourself in the mirror and say 5 positive things? If not now, could you learn to?

Are you willing to be accountable to the other participants of this thread? If you find that you can't, will you tell us?


After we get these questionnaires filled out, I will make some general observations about things that worked FOR ME during my original weight loss of 220 lbs. Some may work for you, others may not. The point is, it will get you thinking about some things that may help you, as well as get you thinking about alternatives for yourself. Please share ideas, that's what this is about!!

The most important thing is that we will all support each other in a loving and positive fashion. If we must make criticisms, we will do our best to present them constructively and without being confrontational. If someone says that they choose to discontinue participation before they've accomplished their goals, we will not judge or make negative comments. We will invite them back with open arms at any time.

I will be available to support anyone who needs a sounding board. If you would like my phone number or email (as mentioned above) please drop me a pm and I will share it with you.

I hope, with all my heart, that we can make this journey together, celebrate our successes, and make changes for the better. As I'd like to be successful, so I would like you to be....Julie


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 7, 2013)

Rats!! Hit enter to post and the library re-booted their computers!!!

What I THINK I said was:

Here is my update today as I promised. I have received one confidential answere to the questionnaire. I will be posting my answers on Monday, January 14th. If anyone else would like to send theirs to me, please do so by Fridaym January 11th. That will give me the weekend to review and find common denominators and make suggestions that may appeal to the broadest group of people. If I receive no other answers, then I will just post what has worked FOR ME, and we'll all go from there!

I'll give you an example: By using smaller plates during the Holidays, I was able to eat _everything_ that I wanted, and I maintained my weight!



This was the first time in 3 years that I didn't gain AT LEAST 10 lbs. during the holidays (not just from overeating, but combined with less exercise.) This is one tip that many people hear, but often don't give enough creedence to.

Anyway, everyone have a good week, and I'll be checking in and then updating again next Monday....Julie


----------



## supaspot (Jan 7, 2013)

oh Ill have a good look at this tomorrow (its 1 am right now) need motivation ...feeling fat right now !!!


----------



## supaspot (Jan 10, 2013)

some of those questions were difficult to answer !


----------



## bevann (Jan 12, 2013)

I've finished my questionnaire.Now how to I get it to you since I can't paste or type into questions?I've got a finished Word doc I can fax or e mail(I think )to you.I've already strted to tackle this issue by making an effort to eat healthier and walk more now that my knee is not screaming in pain with every step.Have set my goal for 6 months from now and looking at those pretty clothes in my closet that will fit by warmer weather.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Bevann--I answered your pm with my email address. Let me know if you didn't receive it and I'll resend.

As far as answering goes, a numbered list with your answers is fine! That's what most have done.

I'm looking forward to getting started on Monday!! Julie


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello everyone---I've sent several of you pm's and/or emails, since I seem to have misplaced them while I was moving things around in my delirium! LOL

We are going to get started on Monday, January the 28th. For those of you who have decided to participate, I'd like you to go through your cupboards and make a note of all the SNACKS you have. Then, decided which *2* are your favorites, and say "goodbye" to the others!!





I'd like to start out with each one of us making a committment to do something new, and the committment will be for _only 3 weeks_...isn't that simple?? I've already started one, no soda for me at home or at friends. Many of our projects together will be in 3 week increments, as there are many studies that show it takes 21 days/3 weeks to establish a new habit. This is one of the most effective tools I received in management training, and when utilized IT DOES WORK.





So everyone



and let's get started!!! YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOO!!!! Julie


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok I've already started a commitment to do something new too!! No butter for 3 weeks. I hope it will last past the 3 weeks but as of now my mindset is waiting for the 3 weeks to be up....I'm pitiful when it comes to _buttah _..remember Mike Meyers Coffee Talk skits?


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha, Debby! _Buttah_ 

I like butter too, but I also try to watch how much of it I eat. (Yeah...my mom's kind of an 'organic freak'--not really but she wants us to eat right )

So maybe after your 3 weeks of not eating butter, then you should try eating less of it than you usually do. Like buttering toast ( same with peanut butter) its doesn't have to be an inch thick--just scrape it on and don't deck it on like my sister does--it has not treated her well  When it comes to the more fatty foods, I just try _not_ to eat as much of it as I can. like peanut butter and butter and chocolate--stuff like that.  One thing I've kept in mind is; Stay away from junk food, fast food, pop, and fried foods. (and too much sugar and salt). Its okay once in a while of course, just not on a daily basis  Also, when I'm feeling full, I stop eating. Always 'leave something on your plate' and don't try forcing it down your throat. Anyway, chow.

So I have to add, I stopped drinking pop for 2 weeks, and Its been 3 _months_ now and I haven't drank a can since! I hope my dentist will be proud  lol


----------



## bevann (Jan 28, 2013)

Started this morning.Ate a much healthier breakfast(egg whites, turkey sausage.green peppers,mushrooms&broccoli slaw&only ate half-portion was too big)and went to the gym.Did a light workout due to knee but managed the treadmill for 10 minutes.(back on Wed&shoot for 15 minutes,)Came home ,hungry,ate small portion of cereal with fruit&fat free milk.l can do this,.One day at a time.Gym on Mon,Wed, Fri and gradually build up time and strength..Go to pool on Tuesday&Thursday and just walk and move in the water.I need to get back in shape so I can do some more trips-Alaska and back to England to Cruft's dog show. My ultimate goal is to be able to ride my exercise bike without pain, but that may have to wait until 2nd knee surgery in Sept.


----------



## Reble (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope to loose 20 lbs. have this product ordered

has anyone tried the Oat Straw Extract ? Seen this on Dr. Oz... will try anything to help me out...


Oats have been an elemental food source for both humans and animals since prehistoric times. There is speculation that this food source is best described through it genus name, avena, which traces back to its original meaning of nourishing while sativa means cultivated.
Oat Straw
(_Avena sativa_)

In addition to its recognition and value as a stable food crop, however, oat straw is also used in the treatment of a number of human maladies, ailments or discomforts.
It has been purported to help with the lowering of cholesterol naturally, increasing of vigor and stamina (it has been suggested to people recovering from long term illnesses as an aid to help rebuild their strength).
The oat seeds carry antispasmodic, cardia, diuretic, emollient, nervine and stimulant properties.
Oat straw and the grain have also been prescribed in the treatment of a wide range of nervous conditions. It has also been shown to help with the exhaustion related to neurological pains or herbal treatment for insomnia, or multiple sclerosis. A tincture has been used as a nerve stimulant when treating opium addiction and it is a popular herbal remedy for anxiety and ADHD.
It can help to combat problems such as obesity, varicose veins, irritations related to the digestive tract and as an herbal treatment for hemorrhoids, however it has been found that it should not be used in dyspepsia when accompanied by acidity of the stomach.
Research now shows that it contains the anti-tumor compound b-sitosterol and there are some suggestions that the chances of cancer in the bowel may be reduced by eating oats regularly, as well as cancers in general.
There is also some evidence to suggest that the consumption of the oats helps to naturally lower the blood sugar levels in the body and that it could be helpful as an herbal remedy for diabetics as well.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck Renee and Bev!! Mary I'd not heard of this particular product but it sounds good! please let us know how you like it.

It looks as though Julie (Dragons Wish Farm) has not been able to update yet as planned, I know she has limited internet time so y'all bear with her OK?

.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 30, 2013)

Dear everyone...BIG THANKS to Debbie for updating. Tried to get updated today, however, due to a construction accident in the area no WIFI anywhere I went to in town.

I'm following the thread on my cell. I'm VERY PROUD of you all for starting. My first week without the soda....it was all I thought about and wanted. I even had a dream about eating wheat toast dipped in soda!! Bleahh!! I'd never eat that!!! Now, I don't even have too much outside home.

Snacking through the day is very common with most who answered the questionnaire or commented on this thread so next week we will be investigating this.

Also, please email if you need support. It comes right to my phone and I can get back to you quickly.

Again, good work on getting started and sharing your 1st three week goals. Will update again soon...I hope! LOL


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 16, 2013)

I just found these forums and was wondering if it was too late to answer the 50 questions and start being accountable. It is high time I got healthier because my knees and back are beginning to tell me that I will be in a wheel chair in less then 10 years if I don't do something now.

Thanks


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Dannigirl! well the original poster stopped posting so it kind of fizzled out. I'm not sure but she said she was having trouble with internet access that is all I know. The list of questions is a good thing to go over anyway... just answering them for yourself will give you a idea of some things you may need to change. Please come join the other 2 threads on this forum, we are trying to help encourage each other and would love for you to join in. Here are the links to the other 2 conversations.

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=132755

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=132907

see you there!


----------

